# What would you pay



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

So, say a 2014 Cruze Diesel with 160K miles in perfect mechanical condition were to come on the market. How much would you pay for it, putting yourself in the mindset that you are, in fact, in the market for a car like this? 

I bring this up because quite often I see specialty cars sell on Ebay for 2 or 3 times (or more) what the trade in value is. 

(No I am not selling my car at any price, I just thought it would be a fun topic to see what people would be willing to pay for such a car)


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I give you $5. Cash!

Just kidding... I'm guessing GM would want it for a tear down. Say ~$10,000.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

Looking at prices I've seen through my searching recently of $14-22,000 for CPO used Cruze Diesel's with between 1500-60000 miles I would say that the market for your 150000 miles car should sell for somewhere around $4500-7000.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

I got lucky and only paid $12,829 plus doc fee and some tax for a 15 diesel with 3700 miles. I kinda stole it but was a very wild ride with a really bad Chevy dealer. The car is worth way more to you than what someone else would give you for it private deal or trade in. I think the VW diesel fiasco didn't help the perception of diesel cars for now.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I got lucky and only paid $12,829 plus doc fee and some tax for a 15 diesel with 3700 miles. I kinda stole it but was a very wild ride with a really bad Chevy dealer. The car is worth way more to you than what someone else would give you for it private deal or trade in. I think the VW diesel fiasco didn't help the perception of diesel cars for now.


WOW, that is awesome! How did you find that one???? If I could find a deal like that I'd have one in my driveway for sure!!!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Chris Tobin said:


> WOW, that is awesome! How did you find that one???? If I could find a deal like that I'd have one in my driveway for sure!!!


I looked on autotrader frequently for several months. This dealer had used it as a loaner car and was just a dumb dealer and it was a mess, I earned a good deal by being super persistent. I agreed to 14999 and gave them deposit and car had 1200 miles, after I gave deposit they loaned the car out again and it came back with 3700 and then I just got tough and works them over. The delivery took 5.5 hours because they didn't know what they were doing. It was a nightmare but I love the car. Probably my best deal price wise ever. Was the worst dealer of any brand ever. Malcolm Cunningham Chevrolet in Augusta, Georgia just sucks.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I looked on autotrader frequently for several months. This dealer had used it as a loaner car and was just a dumb dealer and it was a mess, I earned a good deal by being super persistent. I agreed to 14999 and gave them deposit and car had 1200 miles, after I gave deposit they loaned the car out again and it came back with 3700 and then I just got tough and works them over. The delivery took 5.5 hours because they didn't know what they were doing. It was a nightmare but I love the car. Probably my best deal price wise ever. Was the worst dealer of any brand ever. Malcolm Cunningham Chevrolet in Augusta, Georgia just sucks.



I'll stay away from that dealer for sure. Great deal though!!!


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

kbb says mine is worth about $4500 on a trade, give or take.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> I got lucky and only paid $12,829 plus doc fee and some tax for a 15 diesel with 3700 miles. I kinda stole it but was a very wild ride with a really bad Chevy dealer. The car is worth way more to you than what someone else would give you for it private deal or trade in. I think the VW diesel fiasco didn't help the perception of diesel cars for now.


Now that deal was worth the hassle!


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> kbb says mine is worth about $4500 on a trade, give or take.


The car has a lot of life left one would expect, I know your not planning on removing the CTD from your daily driving which is a LOT by the way.

lets say you paid around $26,000; 26,000-4500 = $21,500 /159,000 miles is 13.5 cents per mile which is pretty good. My guess is when your car has 250,000 miles it will be worth very close to what it is today assuming in similar condition.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Now that deal was worth the hassle!


It was a big hassle and spent way too much time dealing with those jokers, I felt like I knew more about their business than they did. I found countless errors in paperwork, they had some folks there that were just clueless. It was like a business deal with the "Three Stooges". I am thankful I have attention to detail.

i plan to drive the wheels off of the CTD. I thought I would want to get a 17 CTD, I don't see a purpose for me, be better to just put lots of miles on this one.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> The car has a lot of life left one would expect, I know your not planning on removing the CTD from your daily driving which is a LOT by the way.
> 
> lets say you paid around $26,000; 26,000-4500 = $21,500 /159,000 miles is 13.5 cents per mile which is pretty good. My guess is when your car has 250,000 miles it will be worth very close to what it is today assuming in similar condition.


Yes that's true. It's probably pretty much bottomed out.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

diesel said:


> Yes that's true. It's probably pretty much bottomed out.


Plus how many cars could you buy and put over 150k miles in less than three years and still love driving today as much as you did when it was brand new? In addition for it to be a new niche Chevy diesel breaking new ground. I think it is really cool.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

diesel said:


> Yes that's true. It's probably pretty much bottomed out.


Speaking of bottoms... How is the driver's seat? Still comfortable? How compacted is the foam, does it still give good support? What about the leather upholstery is it still in good shape? Any rips, tears or worn through spots? What cleaners and/or conditioners have you used on the seats?

At 175k miles the seat in my 2006 Jetta TDI is not the most comfortable. And at over 360k miles the seat in my 2001 Silverado 2500 HD (cloth) is pretty shot, both worn through and foam broken down, but not as bad as one would expect!!! Also the leather seat in my 2000 Chevy Tahoe Limited is still comfortable but worn through in spots at around 125k miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

To me it was worth every penny of the depreciation. Thoroughly enjoyable car. I've posted before that you can't fully appreciate a car like this without owning and driving one. There are intrinsic rewards that are hard to quantify.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

diesel said:


> To me it was worth every penny of the depreciation. Thoroughly enjoyable car. I've posted before that you can't fully appreciate a car like this without owning and driving one. There are intrinsic rewards that are hard to quantify.


How about your seats and carpet after all your miles, how is the interior holding up?



Chris Tobin said:


> Speaking of bottoms... How is the driver's seat? Still comfortable? How compacted is the foam, does it still give good support? What about the leather upholstery is it still in good shape? Any rips, tears or worn through spots? What cleaners and/or conditioners have you used on the seats?
> 
> At 175k miles the seat in my 2006 Jetta TDI is not the most comfortable. And at over 360k miles the seat in my 2001 Silverado 2500 HD (cloth) is pretty shot, both worn through and foam broken down, but not as bad as one would expect!!! Also the leather seat in my 2000 Chevy Tahoe Limited is still comfortable but worn through in spots at around 125k miles.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> How about your seats and carpet after all your miles, how is the interior holding up?


The interior is holding up remarkably well. Seats still look pretty much new, as does the carpet. I don't do anything special to the seats except wipe them off once in a while. They have not lost any comfort.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

diesel said:


> The interior is holding up remarkably well. Seats still look pretty much new, as does the carpet. I don't do anything special to the seats except wipe them off once in a while. They have not lost any comfort.


That's good to hear. Another plus in the Cruze Diesel column. Thanks!


----------



## ethana912 (Feb 24, 2016)

IndyDiesel said:


> I got lucky and only paid $12,829 plus doc fee and some tax for a 15 diesel with 3700 miles. I kinda stole it but was a very wild ride with a really bad Chevy dealer. The car is worth way more to you than what someone else would give you for it private deal or trade in. I think the VW diesel fiasco didn't help the perception of diesel cars for now.


Holy cow! That is an incredible deal. I don't care what you went through to get it, I'd say it was worth it! Haha. I thought getting a 2014 with 37,000 for $15,000 out the door was a great deal. And that took quite a bit of "dealing" to get it there.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

ethana912 said:


> Holy cow! That is an incredible deal. I don't care what you went through to get it, I'd say it was worth it! Haha. I thought getting a 2014 with 37,000 for $15,000 out the door was a great deal. And that took quite a bit of "dealing" to get it there.


I am very happy with the car. The process of the deal was the worst ever even though he price was very attractive. I am amazed how much I love the car.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

i said to myself $5000 before i saw the kbb value


----------

